
Amazon Has Long Ruled the Cloud. Now It Must Fend Off Rivals - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-has-long-ruled-the-cloud-now-it-must-fend-off-rivals-11578114008
======
hdpq
this is paywalled pretty hard. the chrome incognito "trick" doesn't work for
WSJ. can somebody please post the story?

